# Power Mod GTX 1060



## monsen79 (19. Oktober 2018)

Wollte mal meine GTX 1060 Mit 2000 Mhz laufen lassen und sehen wie stabil sie damit läuft .
Und wurde positiv Überrascht


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2018)

Was haste denn genau gemacht?


----------



## monsen79 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hab nur nach der Anleitung vom Der 8auer auf You tube meine Karte mit Flüssigmetal gemodet (die Shunt-Widerstände überstrichen).

Ging einfach und hatte Erfolg, läuft stabiler und hält den Boost höher.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt schon genügend Karten die durch den Powermod gestorben sind. Einfach mal im HWLuxx Forum danach suchen.


----------



## JaretMp (24. November 2018)

Hi, 
ich habe meine ZOTAC GTX 1060 6 GB ebenfalls mit dem Power Mod versehen (Flüssigmetall auf den schandwiederständen) und zusätzlich noch Flüssigmetall auf die GPU aufgetragen.

Jetzt erreiche ich die 1,093 V auf Vollast und bleibe dabei bei ca 53 - 56°C.

Dadurch habe ich stabil einen tackt von 2134-2171 bei Maximal 56°C bei 100% Lüfter Ansteuerung und angepasste Lüfter kurwe.

Den Speicher konnte ich ebenfalls noch 860 dazupacken und hochtackten, läuft auch stabil.

Ich kann den Power Mod nur empfehlen, allerdings sollte man sich an die Anleitung von Der Bauer halten und etwas vorsichtig und ordentlich arbeiten, dann kann auch nicht viel passieren, ein gewisses Risiko bei solchen Dingen ist halt immer dabei.


----------



## NCphalon (24. November 2018)

Freue mich für euch, aber.. Shunt! Es heißt Shunt-Widerstand (denglisch) oder Shunt-Resistor (englisch) oder Strommesswiderstand, Schand ist was anderes


----------



## monsen79 (12. Dezember 2018)

JaretMp schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe meine ZOTAC GTX 1060 6 GB ebenfalls mit dem Power Mod versehen (Flüssigmetall auf den schandwiederständen) und zusätzlich noch Flüssigmetall auf die GPU aufgetragen.
> 
> Jetzt erreiche ich die 1,093 V auf Vollast und bleibe dabei bei ca 53 - 56°C.
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an, haste auch en paar Bilder von????


----------



## Intel4770K94 (17. Dezember 2018)

Jaja wer kennt ihn nicht der gute alte Schandwiederstand.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2018)

Wenn dann bitte gleich -"stunt".


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Dezember 2018)

Schandwiederstunt?


----------



## Bohrwardor (31. Dezember 2018)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Es gibt schon genügend Karten die durch den Powermod gestorben sind. Einfach mal im HWLuxx Forum danach suchen.



hab ich auch von meiner 1080 ti erwartet aber sie läuft und läuft selbst anch dem Sie wasser abbekommen hat.. habe glaub großes Glück


----------



## Schrotti (1. Januar 2019)

Warts ab. Ich hatte auch eine 1080 Ti mit Powermod.

Hielt keine 2 Jahre.


----------



## Dimoneon (2. Januar 2019)

Gibt's eigentlich auch einen "Power-Mod" für die 1070?


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Januar 2019)

Dimoneon schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich auch einen "Power-Mod" für die 1070?



ja, exakt den gleichen.


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Januar 2019)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Warts ab. Ich hatte auch eine 1080 Ti mit Powermod.
> 
> Hielt keine 2 Jahre.



Vielleicht übertrieben??? Ich habe mit Mod bei meinen Ti bei 2-2,1Ghz aufgehört. Ein Bekannter hat jetzt die Ti auf +2,1Ghz geprügelt... unter Wasser GPU Temps von 60-70Grad


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Januar 2019)

^^Das ist keine Sache des "Übertreibens" sondern das das LM die Verbindungen angreift und sich die Bauteile auf die Dauer der Zeit lösen.


----------



## Wurstpaket (15. Januar 2019)

dann könnte man auch Silberleitlack nehmen oder es vernünftig machen und den Shunt austauschen.


----------



## Metaltyp (17. Januar 2019)

Der Silberleitlack, den ich für 10€ bei Conrad gekauft habe, ist ne ziemlich dürre Plörre. Der verteilt sich überall hin, nur an der Stelle wo er leiten soll bleibt er nicht haften. 
Dann lieber auf 'half-ghetto' geprüft setzen und aus einem alten Netzteil eine Ader abknipsen und damit den Schundwiederstunt überbrücken. Gibt auf jeden Fall 100% overclocked hair.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Januar 2019)

Es ist noch immer "shunt" ... Messwiderstand / Shuntwiderstand oder shunt resistor.
Bei Ebay kann man auch kleine Mengen 5 milliohm Shuntwiderstände kaufen -> zweiten über den existierenden löten. 
Oder einen 2,5 - 3 milliohm Shuntwiderstand nehmen und den 5er der Karte damit ersetzten.

Besser genau nachprüfen, was bei der Karte eigentlich verwendet wird.


----------



## monsen79 (6. März 2019)

Moin 
Ich bin der Meinung wer sowas macht mit Powermod oder anderes OC, geht nicht von einer langen Haltbarkeit von über zwei Jahren aus!
Man bewgt sich ja am Limit um Grenzen auszuloten ;D
Und welche Graka is nach einen Jahr noch Up to Date?

;D ;D ;D


----------



## pestioc (25. April 2019)

Moin monson ne gtx 1060 schafft locker 2050 mhz ohne powermod das schafft jede ! Gruss schröti


----------

